# Border Terrier puppy and jogging



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello,

I want to start jogging with my Border Terrier bitch. She is 7 months old so she maybe too young at the mo. Just wondered at what age I'd be able to start taking her with me? I have another dog, a 5 year old small terrier mix male who loves jogging with me and he is sooo good when he comes with me, he doesn't pull and if I slow down or speed up he will happily do the same  I obviously wouldn't run her far to start with and would build her up slowly.

Other than that, if other people run with their dogs I'd love to hear from you too and also other safe puppy ways to get rid of some of her energy would be brill!


Thanks very much
Jo


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

A good idea to wait til she is fully gorwn which in a small breed tends to be about a year old. Jogging now while her bones are still growing could be very damaging. 

As you can't overwalk her at her age, tire her out with training in the house/garden, teach her new things, retrieval, scent trails, new tricks. Make her think-it wears them out! Also, take her everywhere you can, it will wear her out. Mine were exhausted purely from going everywhere with me when little. Any new experience did this with them.


----------



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for you reply. I thought I would have to wait to be honest and I definately don't want to do her any damage.

I do take her everywhere with me (except work, unfortunately) even if i nip to the shop my pooches come with me! 
She does love sniffing so I could set up some scent related activities....when my other dog was younger we used to hide tea bags around the house and garden and get him to sniff them out!! I've actually got a book with 101 dog tricks in and also an activity book so will hunt them out and see what I can find 

Thank you very much again,
Joanna


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

I asked on here before I got Jeff, and also the Runners World forums, and most people said wait until his 12months.

Jeff is just over 5 months, so not yet been running with me. 

We have tried it on long walks (with me in Wellies :lol, off lead and he runs nicely ok, but then has a habbit of cutting across my path. 

When we have "practiced" it literally been 30-60seconds jog.


----------



## R6LPW (Jan 24, 2014)

Be careful with excessive walking - a puppy of 7 months still has quite soft bones and should not be walked excessively. 
I wondered the same thing and got advice from the vet and breeder. Apparently a good guide is 5 minutes walk for ever month so my 4 month Cavalier can walk for 20 minutes (10 mins out and 10 back.) No climbing, slopes or steps. Vet said you wouldn't take a 5 or 6 year old child hiking would you? so the same should apply to a young puppy.
The fact that the puppy might be energetic is not something to go on.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Another vote for waiting until 12 months of age. I run with my dogs - they both love it. We do a mixture of trail / hill running, flat grass and pavements and a mixture of on and offlead (always onlead on the pavements!!). In fact it was my younger one's (16 months old) first time in harness alongside my older one yesterday - some pics if you want to see them: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/350460-first-time-trail-running-harness-roo-pics.html


----------

